# Sig Op's Frontline/Desk



## Dukereuchre (26 Dec 2010)

Hello all,

I have been doing some research on Sig Ops and I did a search and found a post about Sig Ops being infantry with radio, and everyone said no, they were not.
Now I have a friend in the military and he basically told me there are a few parts to Sig Ops, setting up comms in a base and whatnot. He also said you get assigned
to a unit and from there you do the comms for that unit, so assigned to an Infantry unit or Armoured ect, ect. He also said there is the flip side where your the guy 
sitting in the base receiving the transmissions and whatnot in there. Is this information correct?

I know you don't get to choose but I would much prefer to be the guy assigned to A unit. Anyways any additional information would be great!

Thanks, 
Duke


----------



## teltech (26 Dec 2010)

Look at this:

http://www.forces.ca/en/job/signaloperator-16


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Dec 2010)

Your friend was correct, we can do everything from comms integral to Cmbt Arms units to strategic satellite comms back to Canada or working in an office running a network alongside the LCIS techs. The trade is changing on 1 Jan, but the opportunity to do one or all of those things may still be there depending on your aptitude and desire to do it.


----------



## Dukereuchre (27 Dec 2010)

How is the Trade changing?


----------



## MikeL (27 Dec 2010)

Dukereuchre said:
			
		

> How is the Trade changing?



Search..  but since you lack that skill here

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/77029.0.html

But you can search for more info regarding Sig Op and postings to Combat Arms units and being out and about on patrol, etc myself and others have answered that in some detail in a few threads.


----------

